# Autotrail Scout wind noise



## brownmruk (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi 
Apologies if this topic has already been covered but I haven't been able to find it.

When on the move in our 2010 Scout Hi line there is a lot of what sounds like wind flutter from the right side of the cab. Have spent ages trying to identify the source without success. Any ideas? Do they all do this? It sounds as though it may be coming from underneath but travelling up the side of the vehicle at the rear of the drivers door. Any help or pointers to an existing topic much appreciated.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Cant help on the issue and never read anything relating to it..
Here is a free "bump"......


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Is it a sort of metal fluttering sound, similar to the oven shelves rattling ?

If so there are 2 heat shields underneath, that protect the underside of the floor from the heat of the exhaust.

You may find that they have ripped (Very thin) and the wind is making them vibrate.

Happened to me on a trip to cologne last year.

Items are approx £30 each, and can be changed DIY.

Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Or loose plastic shield under the engine, or a loose mudflap etc??


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Wind noise on our 2005 cheyenne appears at around 60mph.
The door seems to be pulled out at the top and is draughty.
I did read that the shape of the cab married onto the habitation bit causes a vacuum and pulls the top of the door .
I fit wind deflecters on the door windows but that has made little or no difference.

Dave p


----------



## brownmruk (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions and the "bump". Will investigate and report back.


----------

